# Studium Informatik



## Feeder (27. Dez 2017)

Hey,

erstmal Entschuldigung, dass ich hier poste, aber ich kein besseres Forum für Informatik als dieses.

Ich bin in der 11. Klassse und langsam sollte man sich wirklich Gedanken machen, was man studiert.
Ich persönlich kann Java auf einem vernünftigen Niveau "schreiben" und intresse mich schin seit ich 11 bin für Programmierung.
Mit meinem 17. Lebensjahr ist dann auch künstliche Intelligenz hinzugekommen, die mich sehr beindruckt.

Daraufhin habe ich mir aus eigenem Interesse auf die Suche nach ein paar Vorlesungen gemacht und bin auf YouTube fündig geworden 

Gefunden habe ich Vorlesungen wie diese;











Sorry, aber das halte ich keine 10 Semester durch...
Das ist ja dermaßen langweilig, ok, dass mit der Riemann Hypothese war irgendwo auch interessant...

Nun bin ich natürlich etwas verschreckt und wollte wissen ob das einfach eine extrem langweilige Vorlesung ist oder ob das Kategorie "Standard-Vorlesung" ist?


----------



## Meeresgott (27. Dez 2017)

Es kommt darauf an, was du willst  

Man muss nicht zwingend Informatik studieren um bei KI's mitzuwirken oder um als Java-Programmierer arbeiten zu gehen. Fakt ist, du hast immer ein paar Vorlesungen, wo du dir denkst: "Augen zu und durch". 
Theoretische Informatik machst du ganz am Anfang. Nicht jeder deiner Mitstudierenden sind auf deinem Niveau - Die müssen erstmal abgeholt werden - und das ist nun mal sehr langweilig.  
Die Kunst ist es, sich auch für diese Dinge begeistern zu können - oder sie zumindest durchzustehen. 


Wenn du höheres Semester bist, gibt es sogar eins zwei Vorlesungen zu neuronalen Netzten und ich kann es dir eigentlich auch versprechen: Es wird spannender!
Und wenn dir das Thema immer noch zusagt, kannst du dann deinen Bachlor darüber schreiben 

LG


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Dez 2017)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin in der 11. Klassse und langsam sollte man sich wirklich Gedanken machen, was man studiert


Wieso das denn? Ist doch noch zwei Jahre zeit. Solange du nicht Medizin studieren willst, ist das egal. Wenn doch konzentriere dich auf Bio. Da hatte ich immer ene 1.


----------



## Feeder (27. Dez 2017)

Meeresgott hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt darauf an, was du willst
> 
> Man muss nicht zwingend Informatik studieren um bei KI's mitzuwirken oder um als Java-Programmierer arbeiten zu gehen. Fakt ist, du hast immer ein paar Vorlesungen, wo du dir denkst: "Augen zu und durch".
> Theoretische Informatik machst du ganz am Anfang. Nicht jeder deiner Mitstudierenden sind auf deinem Niveau - Die müssen erstmal abgeholt werden - und das ist nun mal sehr langweilig.
> ...





DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Wieso das denn? Ist doch noch zwei Jahre zeit. Solange du nicht Medizin studieren willst, ist das egal. Wenn doch konzentriere dich auf Bio. Da hatte ich immer ene 1.



Das klingt ja so als wären die ersten Semester wirklich langweilig und dannnach wirds erst intresannt ;D
Was soll man denn bitte Studieren, wenn man sich anderenweitig mit KIs beschäftigen will, Psyschologie, Neurologie ?

Ich intressiere mich ja für Vieles, wobei ich jegliche Gesellschaftwissenschaft meide, Ich mach als Schüler im Grunde den ganzen Tag nichts anderes:

Vorlesungen gucken zu Info, Mathe oder Physik
Sachen programmieren 
Star Wars lesen 
Netflix gucken

Hin und wieder geh ich auch mal zur Schule 

Probleme lösen, den ganzen Tag wie ein Nerd rumlaufen und Nachdenken kann ich wesentlich besser als für Bio zu lernen ;D

Deswegen denke ich schon das Informatik was für mich ist, ich habe eben noch keine Vorlesung gefunden die mich inspiriert hat...


----------



## Javinner (27. Dez 2017)

> Ich mach als Schüler im Grunde den ganzen Tag nichts anderes:
> 
> Vorlesungen gucken zu Info, Mathe oder Physik
> Sachen programmieren
> ...




Da fehlt noch etwas essentielles  

Hast du schon an ein Praktikum gedacht? Würde ich an deiner Stelle tun.
Da kannst du aus der Nähe dies oder das beobachten und ganz wichtig!: von den richtigen Leuten eine reale Aussage über den Beruf.


----------



## Feeder (27. Dez 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Da fehlt noch etwas essentielles
> 
> Hast du schon an ein Praktikum gedacht? Würde ich an deiner Stelle tun.
> Da kannst du aus der Nähe dies oder das beobachten und ganz wichtig!: von den richtigen Leuten eine reale Aussage über den Beruf.



Was fehlt denn

Ein Praktikum, darüber sollte ich wirklich mal nachdenken 
Kommt man denn da in Richtung AI überhaupt irgendwo rein?


----------



## Javinner (27. Dez 2017)

> Was fehlt denn


Scheinbar nichts  

Ich weiß nicht, wo du wohnst, aber Firmen wie Bosch, Audi, VW, Mercedes Bechtle, SAP bieten ständig Praktikantenstellen an. Schau dir doch die Stellenangebote der Firmen an. Ich würde mich bereits jetzt um eine Stelle kümmern, bei dem Andrang sind diese meist schnell weg.


----------



## Feeder (27. Dez 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Scheinbar nichts
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wo du wohnst, aber Firmen wie Bosch, Audi, VW, Mercedes Bechtle, SAP bieten ständig Praktikantenstellen an. Schau dir doch die Stellenangebote der Firmen an. Ich würde mich bereits jetzt um eine Stelle kümmern, bei dem Andrang sind diese meist schnell weg.



Ich dachte SAP ist eine Programmiersprache... 

Ich sags mal so mein 10. Klasse Zeugniss ist zu schlecht für sowas, aber meine 1.. ist wesentlich besser, deswegen zieh ich es vor mich erst im Februar zu bewerben XD


----------



## Javinner (27. Dez 2017)

So nach dem Motto: "Die zweite Maus bekommt den Käse"  Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Feeder (27. Dez 2017)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> So nach dem Motto: "Die zweite Maus bekommt den Käse"  Viel Erfolg.


Absolut korrekt XD Das muss ich mir merken XD


----------



## JuKu (27. Dez 2017)

Ich studiere selbst Informatik und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen:
Ja, solche langweiligen Vorlesungen gibt es zu Hauf, aber auch spannendere.
Das Problem ist, dass die Informatik Recht breit gefächert ist (Theoretische Informatik, Technische Informatik, Angewandte Informatik usw.) und du eben alles lernen musst, auch wenn du dich z.B. eher für die angewandte Informatik interessierst. Und dann heißt es einfach: Durchbeißen!
Nur 30% der Informatik Studenten deutschlandweit schaffen ihr Studium in Regelstudienzeit und wir haben teilweise Durc hfallquoten von 85%. Je nachdem, wie deine Uni tickt, ist das Studium hart. Ich kenne z.B. Leute, die Informatik in Jena oder Halle studieren und das dort eher "entspannter" angehen, während wir in Dresden teilweise Sachen durchnehmen (zusätzlich!), die die anderen noch nie gehört haben! Jede Uni hat da auch ihr eigenes Lerntempo und ich glaube bei uns ist es schon relativ krass. Die Stoffmenge ist hart, aber dafür erhälst du dann später auch ein gutes Gehalt.
Und du wirst später nicht alles aus dem Studium brauchen, aber du bist flexibel. Du könntest genauso bei der NASA arbeiten und irgendwelche mathematische Formeln erstellen.

Fakt ist aber eins:
Das Informatik Studium ist KEIN (reiner) Programmierkurs!
Du hast Programmierung, aber es dreht sich nicht mal 30% darum. Programmierung (Angewandte Informatik) ist nur EIN Bereich der Informatik, die Mathematik, Theorie, Physik, Elektronik (Prozessorbau usw.) usw. gehören ebenfalls dazu!
Und 99% der Informatik Studenten besitzen zu Beginn ihres Informatik Studiums bereits Programmierkenntnisse, ich kenne genau 1 Person die noch nicht vor dem Studium programmieren konnten (mit mir haben 492 Informatiker bei uns angefangen).
Nur weil du es bereits kannst, hast du leider nicht sooo viele Vorteile, wie du vllt. denkst.
Und du musst sowieso in der Lage sein, eine Programmiersprache innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu beherrschen (zumindest grundlegend!).
Bis jetzt hatten wir im Studium bereits folgende Beschreibungs- & Programmiersprachen: HTML, CSS, JS, C, C++ (inkl. OpenGL), Java, Haskell, H0, H1, Python, AM0, AM1, Assembler (wir mussten z.B. im Hardware Praktikum einen Intel 8080 Nachbau mit Assembler programmieren) usw.
Bei einem Roboter Praktikum (KI) im 1. Semester hatten wir z.B. 2 Wochen Zeit, mussten es mit Python realisieren und dann hast du 2 Wochen Zeit um die Programmiersprache zu lernen, die Konzepte (z.B. PID Controller) zu verstehen UND die Software zu implementieren. Aktuell bin ich im 5. Semester.
Du musst dich durch die lw Sachen einfach durchbeißen. Das Studium ist nicht leicht.


----------



## Manuel.R (27. Dez 2017)

Absolut wichtig ist auch die Suche nach einer geeigneten Hochschule, die dein Interesse abdeckt.

Die Frage bei einem Praktikum ist die Annahme durch das Unternehmen. Du möchtest was lernen und dich weiterentwickeln. Das beißt sich manchmal mit der Vorgehensweise der Unternehmen, die billige Arbeitskräfte suchen. Wie gesagt "manchmal".

Die Pflichtfächer wirst du schlucken müssen. Die Wahlmodule sollten dann dein Interesse widerspiegeln.

Theoretische Informatik als Einstieg ist sehr speziell


----------



## mrBrown (27. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Und 99% der Informatik Studenten besitzen zu Beginn ihres Informatik Studiums bereits Programmierkenntnisse, ich kenne genau 1 Person die noch nicht vor dem Studium programmieren konnten (mit mir haben 492 Informatiker bei uns angefangen).


Hab ich bisher anders erlebt - es sind, wenn es hoch kommt, eher so 50%, und der Großteil von denen hat mal 3 Zeilen PHP zusammengeklickt und nennt das dann "programmieren können".



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Und du musst sowieso in der Lage sein, eine Programmiersprache innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu beherrschen (zumindest grundlegend!).
> Bis jetzt hatten wir im Studium bereits folgende Beschreibungs- & Programmiersprachen: HTML, CSS, JS, C, C++ (inkl. OpenGL), Java, Haskell, H0, H1, Python, AM0, AM1, Assembler (wir mussten z.B. im Hardware Praktikum einen Intel 8080 Nachbau mit Assembler programmieren) usw.
> Bei einem Roboter Praktikum (KI) im 1. Semester hatten wir z.B. 2 Wochen Zeit, mussten es mit Python realisieren und dann hast du 2 Wochen Zeit um die Programmiersprache zu lernen, die Konzepte (z.B. PID Controller) zu verstehen UND die Software zu implementieren. Aktuell bin ich im 5. Semester.


Das kommt immer sehr stark auf den Studiengang und die jeweiligen Vorlesungen an.
Woanders lernt man in den ersten beiden Semestern nur jeweils eine Sprache, der Rest ist Theorie. Danach sind's auch mal zwei, drei parallel, aber niemals so, das man in zwei Wochen die Sprache lernen und damit etwas umsetzten muss. Im fünften Semester lernt man trotzdem (je nach Kurswahl und Projekten) kennen: HTML, CSS, JS, C, C++ (inkl. OpenGL), Java, C#, Haskell, Python, PHP, SQL, Assembler, MatLab, Bash-Skripte (und vermutlich noch einiges mehr, XML, JSON, UML sind halt auch irgendwie immer dabei) - aber nichts davon als "in zwei Wochen selbst lernen und ein Projekt damit umsetzten".


----------



## Feeder (28. Dez 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Ich studiere selbst Informatik und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen:
> Ja, solche langweiligen Vorlesungen gibt es zu Hauf, aber auch spannendere.
> Das Problem ist, dass die Informatik Recht breit gefächert ist (Theoretische Informatik, Technische Informatik, Angewandte Informatik usw.) und du eben alles lernen musst, auch wenn du dich z.B. eher für die angewandte Informatik interessierst. Und dann heißt es einfach: Durchbeißen!
> Nur 30% der Informatik Studenten deutschlandweit schaffen ihr Studium in Regelstudienzeit und wir haben teilweise Durc hfallquoten von 85%. Je nachdem, wie deine Uni tickt, ist das Studium hart. Ich kenne z.B. Leute, die Informatik in Jena oder Halle studieren und das dort eher "entspannter" angehen, während wir in Dresden teilweise Sachen durchnehmen (zusätzlich!), die die anderen noch nie gehört haben! Jede Uni hat da auch ihr eigenes Lerntempo und ich glaube bei uns ist es schon relativ krass. Die Stoffmenge ist hart, aber dafür erhälst du dann später auch ein gutes Gehalt.
> ...





Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> Absolut wichtig ist auch die Suche nach einer geeigneten Hochschule, die dein Interesse abdeckt.
> 
> Die Frage bei einem Praktikum ist die Annahme durch das Unternehmen. Du möchtest was lernen und dich weiterentwickeln. Das beißt sich manchmal mit der Vorgehensweise der Unternehmen, die billige Arbeitskräfte suchen. Wie gesagt "manchmal".
> 
> ...





mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich bisher anders erlebt - es sind, wenn es hoch kommt, eher so 50%, und der Großteil von denen hat mal 3 Zeilen PHP zusammengeklickt und nennt das dann "programmieren können".
> 
> 
> Das kommt immer sehr stark auf den Studiengang und die jeweiligen Vorlesungen an.
> Woanders lernt man in den ersten beiden Semestern nur jeweils eine Sprache, der Rest ist Theorie. Danach sind's auch mal zwei, drei parallel, aber niemals so, das man in zwei Wochen die Sprache lernen und damit etwas umsetzten muss. Im fünften Semester lernt man trotzdem (je nach Kurswahl und Projekten) kennen: HTML, CSS, JS, C, C++ (inkl. OpenGL), Java, C#, Haskell, Python, PHP, SQL, Assembler, MatLab, Bash-Skripte (und vermutlich noch einiges mehr, XML, JSON, UML sind halt auch irgendwie immer dabei) - aber nichts davon als "in zwei Wochen selbst lernen und ein Projekt damit umsetzten".




Hey, danke für die vielen Feedbacks!
Naja, ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass ich programmieren kann, wenn man darunter versteht ein x-beliebiges Programm zu entwerfen, sobald ich ein Netzwerk programmieren muss bin ich raus...
Aber defacto habe ich definitv schon mehre tausend Zeilen Code verfasst und mir damit die Nächte geraubt.

Das Informatik kein reiner Programmierkurs ist mir klar, aber ist nicht jeder "Kurs" nicht ein "Kurs" der irgendwelche Probleme behandelt , die man auch mit dem Computer lösen könnte, abgesehen von Ausnahmen? (Problemlösekurs ;D)

Das Problem von Programmiersprachen in 2 Wochen lernen, seh ich jetzt nicht wirklich als Problem an, ich meine wenn es um die Grundlagen geht, solange man ein Nachschlagewerk benutzen kann und nicht das gesamt java.swing auswendig kennen muss...

Ich kann mich mal nach die Suche nach einer Robotik Vorlesung machen...


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Das Informatik kein reiner Programmierkurs ist mir klar, aber ist nicht jeder "Kurs" nicht ein "Kurs" der irgendwelche Probleme behandelt , die man auch mit dem Computer lösen könnte, abgesehen von Ausnahmen? (Problemlösekurs ;D)


Ist zwar „Bindestrich-Informatik“, aber etwa so eine „Kurs“ pro Semester von 4-6 bestand zu einem
überwiegenden Teil aus Programmieren. Das restliche war Theorie (zB Mathe, theoretische Informatik, ...) ohne Programmieren oder hatte das nur zu einem kleinen Teil (z.B Grundlagen Datenbanken, da kommt man um ein bisschen SQL nicht drum rum).


----------



## javaCompiler23 (28. Dez 2017)

Ohne mir nun alle Kommentare durch zu lesen. 
Informatik zu studieren, muss man wirklich Durchhaltevermögen, VORKENNTNISE HABEN ( Lass dich nicht von irgendeiner Uni verarschen, wenn die sagen "Bei uns kann jeder von 0 anfangen", dass ist schlichtweg gelogen ) und viel, sehr viel Theorie abkönnen.


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Dez 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ist zwar „Bindestrich-Informatik“, aber


Wieso schreibst du eigentlich hier - ohne dich damit auszukennen?



JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Nur 30% der Informatik Studenten deutschlandweit schaffen ihr Studium in Regelstudienzeit und wir haben teilweise Durc hfallquoten von 85%.


Ist doch noch relativ gut - sogar fast 1/3 schafft es. Oder studierst du auch Bindestrich-Info?



javaCompiler23 hat gesagt.:


> VORKENNTNISE HABEN


Diese werden angegeben - und sind dass sie ein jeder schaffen kann.



javaCompiler23 hat gesagt.:


> wenn die sagen "Bei uns kann jeder von 0 anfangen",


0 trifft ja auf den TE nicht zu. Er hat ja schonmal gehört, dass es irgendwas mit theoretischer Informatik gibt und sei der Meinung, das sei ganz schwer.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Wieso schreibst du eigentlich hier - ohne dich damit auszukennen?


Weil die Dinge, die der TE anspricht (KI, NN, Robotik) in genau solchen Studiengängen behandelt werden...

Aber warum schreibst DU hier?


----------



## javaCompiler23 (28. Dez 2017)

Merkwürdig, dass so viele angehende Informatiker nicht mal die Spitze des Gipfels sehen. Das liegt daran, dass man ohne Vorkenntnisse 0 Chance hat diesen Studiengang zu bestehen. Diese Tatsache habe ich an knapp 200+ Studenten in der Uni gesehen. So viel dazu.

Also ein kleiner Tipp, bevor man sich in die Richtung Informatik wagt, sollte zumindest Grundkenntnisse in mindestens einer Programmiersprache haben.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Dez 2017)

javaCompiler23 hat gesagt.:


> Merkwürdig, dass so viele angehende Informatiker nicht mal die Spitze des Gipfels sehen


Eher normal in MINT-Studiengängen...



javaCompiler23 hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt daran, dass man ohne Vorkenntnisse 0 Chance hat diesen Studiengang zu bestehen. [...]
> 
> Also ein kleiner Tipp, bevor man sich in die Richtung Informatik wagt, sollte zumindest Grundkenntnisse in mindestens einer Programmiersprache haben.


Meine Erfahrungen ist gegenteilig - sowohl als Student, als auch Tutor.
Kenntnisse können helfen, können es aber auch schwieriger machen.

Zumindest wenn ich von denen ausgehe, bei denen ich es weiß, gefragt habe ich keine 200+...



javaCompiler23 hat gesagt.:


> Diese Tatsache habe ich an knapp 200+ Studenten in der Uni gesehen. So viel dazu.


Hast du wirklich 200 Studenten direkt gefragt?


----------



## Feeder (28. Dez 2017)

Ich fühle mich unwohl wenn ihr euch jetzt wegen mir streitet 

Ihr könnt mir ja mal eine/zwei Aufgaben (die man mit Vorkenntnissen beantworten können muss) stellen und ich schau mal, ob ich die beantworten kann 
Meine Vorkenntnise sind größer als die des  12. Klasse - Grundkurs an meiner Schule (auch wenn ich den nicht wählen durfte (keine Lehrer)), aber ob es darüber hinausreicht kann ich nicht einschätzen...

Ich sags mal so; wenn Informatik einfach wäre, wäre es kein Studium und nur das Schwierige interssiert Menschen lange Zeit. Vor allen Dingen mich ;D


----------



## tommysenf (29. Dez 2017)

Hier mal ein schöner Text dazu der Uni Kiel, der es meiner Meinung nach genau trifft:

*Welche Fähigkeiten brauche ich?*
Programmieren können oder an Rechnern basteln ist noch keine Informatik. Es kann aber zeigen, dass man *Spaß am Thema* hat. Ein Informatik-Studium verlangt auch *Beschäftigung mit mathematischen und theoretischen Inhalten.* Erfahrungsgemäß stellen diese die größte Hürde für viele Studierende zu Beginn des Studiums dar.

Von Informatikerinnen und Informatikern erwartet man *Abstraktionsvermögen*, das heißt *Software, Hardware und Systeme auch konzeptionell *zu* verstehen*. So lernt man nicht unbedingt die perfekte Beherrschung einer Programmiersprache. Thema sind eher Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschiede verschiedener Programmiersprachen. Damit lernt man zu beurteilen, welche für ein Problem geeignet ist und wie ein großes Softwareprojekt gut organisiert wird.

Informatik passiert* im Team*. Das Klischee vom "Hacker", der im abgedunkelten Zimmer vor sich hin werkelt, trifft die Berufsrealität nur insofern, dass *Hartnäckigkeit und Durchhaltevermögen* gute Voraussetzungen sind. Teamarbeit beginnt im Studium damit, dass von Beginn an in Zweier- bzw. sogar größeren Gruppen und viel *in Projekten*gearbeitet wird. *Kommunikation* - und damit ist hier die direkte menschliche durch Reden und Zuhören gemeint - ist eine wichtige Voraussetzung, um die oft hochkomplexen Zusammenhänge der Informatik anderen (z.B. Laien) verständlich zu machen.




> Dijkstra (berühmter niederländischer Informatiker) hat mal gesagt (oder es wird ihm zugeschrieben):
> "In der Informatik geht es genauso wenig um Computer wie in der Astronomie um Teleskope."


----------



## mrBrown (29. Dez 2017)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Ich fühle mich unwohl wenn ihr euch jetzt wegen mir streitet


Der Streit mit ihm ist in etwa so wie mit eine Taube Schach zu spielen 



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Ihr könnt mir ja mal eine/zwei Aufgaben (die man mit Vorkenntnissen beantworten können muss) stellen und ich schau mal, ob ich die beantworten kann


Naja, der Einstieg ins Progammieren ist hier bewusst so, das niemand (oder die wenigsten) Vorkenntnisse in der Sprache hat 

Da ist tendenziell sowas drunter wie "Maximum einer Liste", "n Fahrzeuge, m Reifen - wie viele Autos, wie viele Motorräder (alternativ mit Beinen und Tieren etc)", etwas komplexer dann TSP.


In allen anderen Vorlesungen dürften die meisten noch weniger Vorkenntnisse haben, außer du beweist zum Spaß irgendwelche Sätze, als Beispiel bernoullischen Ungleichung...


----------



## JuKu (29. Dez 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Ist doch noch relativ gut - sogar fast 1/3 schafft es.



Naja, deutschlandweit. Da gibt es einfachere und auch schwerere Unis.



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Oder studierst du auch Bindestrich-Info?



Was ist denn bitte Bindestrich Informatik?
Ich studiere Bachelor Informatik.


----------



## Devanther (29. Dez 2017)

> Was ist denn bitte Bindestrich Informatik?



Wirtschaftsinformatik
Bioinformatik
Medizininformatik
Medieninformatik etc.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (29. Dez 2017)

javaCompiler23 hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt daran, dass man ohne Vorkenntnisse 0 Chance hat diesen Studiengang zu bestehen. Diese Tatsache habe ich an knapp 200+ Studenten in der Uni gesehen.


Na ja, das ist vielleicht nur ein Fehlschluss wie dieser: Personen, die regelmäßig Schmerztabletten einnehmen, leiden häufiger unter Kopfschmerzen, als Personen, die das nicht tun. Also helfen Schmerztabletten nicht gegen Kopfschmerzen.
Wenn man bis zum Studienbeginn noch nie programmiert hat, ist das eben ein ganz guter Indikator dafür, dass man daran nicht besonders interessiert ist. Falls es eine höhere Durchfallquote (es fehlt ein weniger doppeldeutiges Wort dafür) bei vorkenntnisfreien Studenten geben sollte, liegt es also vielleicht nicht wirklich an den fehlenden Vorkenntnissen, sondern am tendenziell geringeren Interesse.

Trotzdem halte ich Vorkenntnisse für unabdingbar - insbesondere ohne Schreiben und vor allem Lesen wird's ziemlich schwierig. Dann sollte man noch gut abstrahieren können und autodidaktische Fähigkeiten haben. Programmierkenntnisse an sich halte ich für keine besonders wichtige Voraussetzung (gibt genug Informatiker, die auch nach dem Studium keine haben).


----------



## mrBrown (29. Dez 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man bis zum Studienbeginn noch nie programmiert hat, ist das eben ein ganz guter Indikator dafür, dass man daran nicht besonders interessiert ist. Falls es eine höhere Durchfallquote (es fehlt ein weniger doppeldeutiges Wort dafür) bei vorkenntnisfreien Studenten geben sollte, liegt es also vielleicht nicht wirklich an den fehlenden Vorkenntnissen, sondern am tendenziell geringeren Interesse.
> 
> Trotzdem halte ich Vorkenntnisse für unabdingbar - insbesondere ohne Schreiben und vor allem Lesen wird's ziemlich schwierig. Dann sollte man noch gut abstrahieren können und autodidaktische Fähigkeiten haben. Programmierkenntnisse an sich halte ich für keine besonders wichtige Voraussetzung (gibt genug Informatiker, die auch nach dem Studium keine haben).


Volle Zustimmung (ganz besonders dem letzten Teil des letzten Satzes ).

Unter den besten sind am Ende viele, die vorher schon programmieren konnten - aber ist auch irgendwie klar: Wer schon ein paar Jahre Java schreibt, kann nach noch nem Jahr einfach mehr als die, die es insgesamt nur ein Jahr machen.
Aber genauso gut kann Erfahrung erstmal hinderlich sein. Wer ein bisschen PHP kann und sich für den super Crack hält, kommt mit Haskell oftmals schlechter klar, als jemand der gut abstrahieren und logisch denken kann, aber noch nie programmiert hat.


----------

